# Flaschenzug (BwInf-Aufgabe)



## JavaForumUser123 (29. Nov 2015)

Kann mir jemand bei dieser Aufgabe helfen? Bin schon langsam am verzweifeln :/

_Familie Soda beginnt einen 14-tägigen Abenteuerurlaub. Ziel ist die trinkwasserlose, unbewohnte Insel Drøgø, deren Küste ringsherum sehr steil ist. Frühere Urlauber haben bereits einen Flaschenzug installiert, mit dem die vielen benötigten Getränkeflaschen nach oben gezogen werden können. Zum Glück stehen auch viele Behälter mit genügend Platz für alle Flaschen zur Verfügung, damit mehrere Flaschen auf einmal transportiert werden können. Während die Eltern die mitgebrachten Flaschen auf Behälter verteilen, überlegen ihre Kinder Cora und Linus, wie viele Möglichkeiten es wohl insgesamt gibt, die Flaschen auf die Behälter zu verteilen. Bei sieben Flaschen und zwei Behältern, von denen in den einen drei und in den anderen fünf Flaschen passen, gibt es genau zwei Möglichkeiten: Der kleinere Behälter ist entweder ganz voll oder enthält genau zwei Flaschen. Auf drei Behälter mit Platz für genau zwei, drei und vier Flaschen lassen sich die sieben Flaschen auf genau sechs Arten verteilen. _
*Aufgabe:* _Schreibe ein Programm, das eine Anzahl N von Flaschen, eine Anzahl k von Behältern und die k Fassungsvermögen der Behälter einliest und berechnet, auf wie viele Arten die Flaschen verteilt werden können. Die Flaschen sind nicht unterscheidbar, aber die Behälter sind es, auch wenn sie gleich groß sind._


----------



## strußi (30. Nov 2015)

stichworte kombinatorik und Permutation


----------

